# Coolest sweater ever!!



## Marykate (Dec 19, 2011)

I found a really cool pattern that I am in the middle of making. I love the way it is coming out, and the intricate patterns. If you are good at following patterns I am sure you will love making this.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4747&lang=us

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love their patterns, that ones really nice too, can't wait to see a pic of your finished one.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Now that you have discovered garnstudio (Drops) you are truly hooked. It is, by far, my favourite free pattern website. Their designs are outstanding. It takes a little bit of patience to get around the website but it is worth the effort.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Love to look through the Drops site! Please show us your sweater when you finish. It's a lovely cardigan.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

went on the website and they have some lovely patterns and free too. thank you for introducing me to it.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

When knitting a sweater in thicker yarn does anyone have the problem of the garment growing? ( I mean stretching after wearing )


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Love their designs, and that jacket is beautiful.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Boy that is a project... Yikes... but beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree.... I know that if I went through all my printed off patterns that they would all be from garnstudio.. I love this site.. I also like Ravelry but with Ravelry you have to download the pattern to read it and with garnstudio/drops you can look at it right away..


Joy Marshall said:


> Now that you have discovered garnstudio (Drops) you are truly hooked. It is, by far, my favourite free pattern website. Their designs are outstanding. It takes a little bit of patience to get around the website but it is worth the effort.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love that site - and that jacket is lovely! I'm working on the rose vine pullover. DH gave mw the yarn for Christmas.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty sweater, love that site. Please post a pic of yours when finished would love to see it :-D


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooohhhh, that sweater is so pretty! I would love to make it, but afraid it's more than I could tackle for I'm still learning. Can't wait to see yours finished.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Love this pattern... Drops is great!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

